# Bethany Wines Memorial fishing Tournament July 18, 19 2014



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

_*Tournament benefits the Bethany Wines Memorial Scholarship Fund*_

_*$500 scholarships to be awarded to 4 students. 2 from *_

_*Brazosport and 2 from Brazoswood High Schools in May 2014.*_​
*Tournament Headquarters --- Rosscoâ€™s Outdoor Store, 132 Commerce St. Clute TX 77531 *

*979-265-2692*

*Register at Rosscoâ€™s Outdoor Store*​
*Registration starts â€" 6/2/14 @ 10am* *Registration ends â€" 7/18/14 @ 9PM*

*Entry Fee ---------- $25.00 per person *

*Fishing Begins --- Friday, July 18th, at 9PM. *
*Fishing Ends â€"---- Saturday, July 19th, at 5 pm. *
*Weigh- in ----------- 12 pm â€" 5 pm. on Saturday, 7/19 at Tournament Headquarters. *
*Must be in line by 5PM!!*
*Prizes --------- 100% payout from entries for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place in categories listed below. Plaques for each place. Two door prizes will be distributed. You must be entered in the tournament to be eligible for the door prizes. Drawing will be held after weigh in is complete. Unlike the raffle items, YOU MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN THE DOOR PRIZES. *

*Raffle-------Raffle tickets will be sold at tournament headquarters and by tournament committee. Drawing for raffle items will be after weigh in is complete. Need not be present to win raffle items. For more information on raffle items, visit our website or Facebook Page listed below.*

*www.bethanywinesfishingtournament.com*

*Visit us on Facebook: Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament*​
*Categories ----- Redfish, Trout, & Flounder. (All determined by weight) *

*NO redfish over 28 inches will be accepted!! Flounder can be gigged. Weigh master reserves the right to check any fish for freshness at weigh masterâ€™s discretion. ALL WEIGHMASTER DECISIONS ARE FINAL. *

*ALL TEXAS PARKS & WILDLIFE RULES AND REGULATIONS APPLY.*​


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

We have 10 super raffle items. $5each or 5 for $20. $6000 - $7000 value on these 10 items!! Go to the website for details on the items.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

We have a 12 person 12 hour offshore trip on the Bluefin in the raffle!! And much more!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

Captians dinner and live music Friday night July 18th. The Intercoastal Pirates will be playing at Rossco's!! Come sign up!! 10 raffle items valued at approxamently $7500. Need not be present to win. Good deal for a $5 ticket. There will also be a silent auction and a bucket raffle. We will have a deck of cards raffle both Friday and Saturday. Also a 85qt Yeti Tub that will be full of adult beverages will be raffled off!! Call Rossco's for more details or go to www.bethanywinesfishingtournament.com Also on facebook at Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament Great cause for a AWESOME 12 year old girl that left us way to soon.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks to all that made this a huge success!! We had a great turnout despite the rain on Friday. We paid out over $4500 in cash awards!! Thanks to 2Cool and all the 2coolers that came out!! Hope to see y'all next year.


----------

